# Joey Rabel signing in



## JoeyRabel (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi, this is from downunder in New Zealand. I enjoy doing live sound, did that (& AV) for ages; presently work at buying goodies - I'm a Purchasing Officer for technical equipment


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Joey! You'll find a pretty active group of technicians here from your part of the world. Over the years I've had a lot of fun both developing friendships and antagonizing a few people from down there. Jump in and post! You'll learn a great deal and find the community is a lot of fun.


----------

